# Need one or two for a rig trip for Tuna



## John1963 (Feb 17, 2010)

I am planing to go out to rigs for an overnight trip on this coming Monday or Tuesday. I am targetting Yellowfin Tuna/deep drop and some jigging. I have 31ft contender. All you need is gas/ice/bait money and your own jigging rod+jigs.Please email me if interested. [email protected]


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Dang, I wish I would have came home this week. Oh well, good luck on yall trip.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Too bad you weren't going this weekend.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

What is the expected cost per person? I may be able to go.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

*rig trip*

pm sent, I am interested if still crewing up, thanks.


----------

